
The Evolution of Container Usage at Netflix - neilc
http://techblog.netflix.com/2017/04/the-evolution-of-container-usage-at.html
======
moondev
Are there plans to open source titus?

~~~
aspyker
On the Titus team...

While we would love to eventually open source Titus, we have been unable to
invest the time it would take to do this responsibly (invest in helping the
community, decoupling it cleanly from our other internal systems, etc.) yet.
We have needed to stay focused on growing and supporting Titus for Netflix
users. We have no firm plans on when we'd be able to change this position.

We do hope being able to talk about the lessons learned helps the community in
the meantime.

~~~
moondev
Thanks for the reply. The post was great! I've seen some Titus stuff in
clouddriver so i'm pretty excited to eventually try it out. Running Spinnaker
+ Kubernetes now and it's amazing. Seriously powerful combo!

